
Sex and gender diversity is growing across the US - laurex
https://theconversation.com/sex-and-gender-diversity-is-growing-across-the-us-98610
======
ljw1001
I would think so. When I was a child we had only two genders. Sometimes we'd
say "sex" rather than gender, and then we'd blush or giggle.

But it's great that people are more free to be themselves. Watching "A very
British scandal" currently, and it's sad to see in 1960s England, being
homosexual was a thing that could end your career, put you in jail, or drive
you to suicide. Alan Turing RIP.

